
Tech (Google) Money Lurks Behind Government Privacy Conference - Dowwie
https://theintercept.com/2016/09/15/tech-money-lurks-behind-government-privacy-conference/
======
Dowwie
PrivacyCon web page, featuring video and slides: [https://www.ftc.gov/news-
events/events-calendar/2016/01/priv...](https://www.ftc.gov/news-
events/events-calendar/2016/01/privacycon)

The foundation whose PrivacyCon study that lead to this reveal, including link
to the study: [https://googletransparencyproject.org/articles/google-
funded...](https://googletransparencyproject.org/articles/google-funded-
speakers-dominate-policy-conferences)

